# Question of Piston Engine concerning Cooling



## rousseau (Jul 23, 2008)

1) Why some V type piston engines looks like Star arrangement, Do335 and Fw-190 for example.
2) Almost of V type piston engines were liquid-cooling, are we sure that some V type piston engines also used air-cooling? SAI 207 for example.
3) The engine Fw-189 fitted looks like not a V arranged , I don't know how to call it, just surly that was air-cooling if I am wrong please correct me. But according to it was wrapped by nacelle, how does it get cooling?
4) I have been wondering, almost of liquid-cooling engine also use air-cooling, but not mainly, am I right?

I will be huge grateful to you if you are willing to contribute your time to help me with these questions which perplexed me for a long time.


----------

